# Calling all Aussie,s.



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi ,was wanting to know if any of you aussie, forum members know where to buy Zeewee peak, from. I live on the central coast nsw, and was wondering if any of you may live here, and buy Zeewee peak from on the central coast ? other than having to get it from sydney. thanks -janet.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ziwipeak? I know that some buy it online and others buy I from several stores there. Hopefully our resident Aussie specialist Dee will chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Howdies, BowHouse in Sydney is the Aussie Importer and they do a mail order service and have a huge selection of top shelf pet stuff.

I find Pookinuk (Sp?) have the best shipping deal, I think it's only $5 Aust wide.

However, what I did was insist my local store, another and my Vet all carry it, and they do  At first my local store was a bit dubious but she went with it and was astounded, it flew off their shelves!!! Just another reason she has to be grateful to me lol


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry, I only just saw this. I get mine from Pookinuk, but I'm in Melbourne which is where they are based. I love them because I have a direct debit with them and it just arrives on my doorstep every 8 weeks now without me having to remember to order it.

I would try BowHouse if I were you since hey are the NSW distributor.


----------

